# Civil Engineering Academy Prep Course



## Michael Scott PE (Jan 3, 2020)

*Civil Engineering Academy's Ultimate Civil PE Review Course*

I haven't seen much mention of this course on the forums so I thought I would share some information for those who are preparing for the Civil PE Exam.  I passed the October 2019 Civil Construction exam on my 4th go-around and I credit a lot of that success to the Ultimate Civil PE Review Course by Civil Engineering Academy.  I took PPI2Pass on my previous two attempts and didn't feel like it did much for me.  I'm not knocking PPI2Pass.  It just felt too general and bogged down with a lot of notes and not so many practice problems.  It just didn't work for me.  The Ultimate Civil PE Review Course did wonders though.  

The course is made up of a handful of modules, all of which correspond to the various breadth exam topics.  The modules have pre-recorded videos where the instructor goes through a slideshow and works through problems.  The instructor's name is Isaac.  He's been around the block and knows the struggles of passing the exam.  He's very easy to follow and is very clear to listen to, which is a huge plus when you're taking any online course.  He doesn't bog you down with notes, theories, definitions, etc.  He hits the high points and then dives right into working problems.  In addition to the modules there are supplemental videos of the various depth topics where you just crank through practice problems.  The course also includes two breadth practice exams, plus one depth practice exam for each of the depth exam options.  So with this course you're working TONS of problems, which is really the key to passing the exam.

One of the cool features of the course is the private Facebook group.  It's a great place to share practice problems you're struggling with so that others can help out, and vice versa.  And it's also a good place to talk about exam prep, references to take into the exam, how everyone else is preparing the last few days leading up to the exam, etc.  It's just a great group to be in.

You can sign up for monthly access, 6-month access, or yearly access depending on your budget and schedule, and honestly the cost of the course really isn't that bad when you compare it to some of the other courses out there.  

Check it out!


----------



## vcuevas (Feb 27, 2020)

Im thinking about taking the month access, Does this option come with the breath exam and a depth also? I just need to practice more problems and wondering if this would do it.


----------



## Michael Scott PE (Feb 28, 2020)

I believe all of the same materials are provided whether you do the 1-month or the 1-year options.  It's a great course.


----------

